# My amazing girlfriend.



## azntaiji (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a photoshoot for her today. We did 3 different outfits. Here's one of them.. more photos soon.

C/C please!




Megan's photoshoot. by azntaiji, on Flickr


----------



## azntaiji (Oct 24, 2011)

Megan's photoshoot #2 by azntaiji, on Flickr


----------



## camz (Oct 24, 2011)

Did you have to climb a tree for the second one? =)

Looks like the white balance is off between the two based on skin tone, unless these were meant as the edits. 

I like the first shot better - on the second one too bad her foot got cut off. The angle is a little steep too from the camera.


----------



## azntaiji (Oct 24, 2011)

camz said:


> Did you have to climb a tree for the second one? =)
> 
> Looks like the white balance is off between the two based on skin tone, unless these were meant as the edits.
> 
> I like the first shot better - on the second one too bad her foot got cut off. The angle is a little steep too from the camera.



Thanks! 

Haha yeah stood on a log. The tones are definitely different between the two, I wanted a warmer tone for the first one. Yeah I wish the foot wouldn't have gotten cut off lol.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2011)

Crop #2 right at the bottom of her skirt; much stronger!


----------



## azntaiji (Oct 25, 2011)

^ good idea 

one more:




Megan's Photoshoot #3 by azntaiji, on Flickr


----------



## azntaiji (Oct 25, 2011)

aaaand one more. done for awhile.




Megan's Photoshoot #4 by azntaiji, on Flickr


----------



## camz (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok I'm liking the last two much better here. The last one in particular.  So on the last one what do you think of the angle?  Does it make the viewer want to tilt their head as they look at the picture?

I like the edit on the last, that's almost how I would finish it.


----------



## photo guy (Oct 25, 2011)

I like #3 the best. Perfect cropping, perfect lighting, no sharp angles that you have to turn your head for.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2011)

Your white balance (or maybe just your editing) is all over the map.  She has very different skin tones in each photo.

The posing is very good in each photo, very well done.  

Cute girl, you're a lucky (photo) guy.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 26, 2011)

Of the last two, the crop is off _slightly _IMO. Both having the edge of the frame right on her breast, where the nipple would be, is bugging me. In my mind, it is similar to cropping at a joint. If you have more room in the original file, I would suggest having a play with them...... I'm only suggesting the images in this instance. 

For the last photo, the blades of grass in front of her hair is okay, but I would try to remove them from her neck and forehead. One little trick to have up your sleeve is to keep a pair of scissors in the car if you're going on an outdoor shoot so that you can clip these sorts of stuff by looking through the viewfinder carefully before triggering the shutter. Lastly, next time consider having her bend her elbow and bringing to the back of the head. This will help create a more interesting line than just an arm extending to nowhere.

Just my 2¢. Pretty girl. Thanks for sharing.


EDIT:

Here's an example of bending the arm to create a more interesting line.  Look at the second photo.  (The OP suggests this is NSFW)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/260121-model-alicia-cc-welcome-nsfw-sort.html


----------



## azntaiji (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, and great feedback.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not a fan of the overhead angle in the first two.  But the last two are quite nice.


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 27, 2011)

#4 Is really good. Pretty girl/Lucky guy!


----------



## jordansgotfaith (Oct 28, 2011)

Like the last two the best...and the very last one the most. Non-photography-related question...what size are her plugs? (fellow ear-stretcher here, lol.)


----------



## Tee (Oct 28, 2011)

I like the last one, I do.  Nice focus on the eyes but the leading line takes me to her chest and I don't mean that rudely or sarcasticly.  I feel like I have to force my eyes to the lower right third.  I wonder if you kept the same lying pose but shot left to right so the lines lead to the eyes (hope that makes sense)?  Either way, nice start!


----------



## azntaiji (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I really appreciate the C/C.

Jordan, they're 00


----------

